# Largest Redfish we have caught to Date.... MONSTER



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 28, 2010)

Clark Hendley, owner of Scientific Turf, Inc caught this redfish on low water near St. Andrews sound with me on the Contender today.

What do you think she weighs? Start at 50 pounds and work from there.

MAN, WE ARE EXCITED about these huge river fish being here this spring. They are INCREDIBLY huge...  They dont even look right they're so big. 

We caught (2) today and JAMRENS knows the spot!! Thats right whit, low water, EXACT same spot on slack tide.

On Spinning tackle, this one whooped up on Clark pretty bad. Caught in the anchor rope... Got the fish out of that ordeal, then she went to the stern at got wrapped up in the motors.... She was going NUTS! We managed to finally get her landed...


----------



## stev (Apr 28, 2010)

61lbs


----------



## Tugboat1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 28, 2010)

i'll go 58, she's a beaut!


----------



## sea trout (Apr 28, 2010)

i'll say that beast qualifies for that "river monsters" tv show!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

That right there is a nice one. That will make me want to finish up my boat and head to the coast. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 28, 2010)

oh my! 68lbs.....it is sure enough a slob!


----------



## jamrens (Apr 28, 2010)

so yall caught that red in the shark hole.. i am glad we could help find that spot...  I whould say at least 60 probably 70... Congrats RL


----------



## tcb294 (Apr 28, 2010)

Pig!


----------



## razor1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations Clark  THAT IS A BEUTIFUL REDFISH!!!! It truly is a MONSTER......Pushing 60..  Congrats again Clark!!!!!!!! Nice job Capt. RL.........VERY IMPRESSIVE>>>>>>>>>EJ


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 28, 2010)

MONSTER RED! Congrats Angler and Capt!!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 28, 2010)

57.75lbs


----------



## ChiJoe (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats a monster Bull Red !!!
I wouldn't want to guess the weight.


----------



## mauk trapper (Apr 28, 2010)

Man what a fish!


----------



## razor1 (Apr 28, 2010)

sea trout said:


> i'll say that beast qualifies for that "river monsters" tv show!!



Thats cool sea trout...........I like that....... Yea, maybe they should come and film here. They might get suprised!!


----------



## razor1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Guys/gals, I keep going back and looking at that pix and I am certain that is by far the best REDFISH I have ever saw. Here's to you Clark and RL


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 28, 2010)

jamrens said:


> so yall caught that red in the shark hole.. i am glad we could help find that spot...  I whould say at least 60 probably 70... Congrats RL



Yep, in the shark hole.... Same tide. NONE.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 28, 2010)

j_seph said:


> 57.75lbs



MIGHTY close.... Good Guess... All of you around 56-58 pounds is where she is.

WHAT a fish... He wont sleep for a week.!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 28, 2010)

razor1 said:


> Guys/gals, I keep going back and looking at that pix and I am certain that is by far the best REDFISH I have ever saw. Here's to you Clark and RL



x2 grew up fish the gulf and had no clue they even go that big. Gona go work on the boat when I get off in the morning.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 29, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> MIGHTY close.... Good Guess... All of you around 56-58 pounds is where she is.
> 
> oh thats big!!! berkly or rapala is going to have to market a new scale just for captin richie and his anglers!! thats almost 60 lbs folks!! keep at it captin and you should have the new record in your honey hole this year!!!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Apr 29, 2010)

Man ol man is all I can say...


----------



## rifleroom (Apr 29, 2010)

Dang Richie, I think Me and the family want to go MONSTER Red fishing when we get that date nailed down!


----------



## PaulD (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a sow right there, brother!!!!


----------



## alphachief (Apr 29, 2010)

Great fish...I would think that ole lady has been around for a while.


----------



## lisa1914 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's an awesome fish.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice fish Capt.


----------



## bird_dawg (Apr 30, 2010)

Lawd have mercy!!!!! What a red, congrats to all!


----------



## razor1 (Apr 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> x2 grew up fish the gulf and had no clue they even go that big. Gona go work on the boat when I get off in the morning.



Yes sir, and another bit of info is that fish is prob at least 20 yrs old.. thats amazing in its self. Capt RL could give a better estimate of that fishes age, buy i'm willing to bet at least 20 yrs old...........wow! That fish has seen alot of moons.......................EJ


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## crackerdave (Apr 30, 2010)

That musta been some kinda _fight,_ right there! Were you specifically after a big one? What size tackle did y'all get 'er on?


----------



## razor1 (Apr 30, 2010)

That is a nice REDFISH Capt. Thanks for sharing...... But I have to call it like I see it....... I would have to say 3rd cousin, that fish is a limp noodle compared to Clarks...............Did you release that fish???....... If so, she will have a great chance to reach the FULL BULL statis like the fish you see at the top of the page ..............EJ


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 30, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> That musta been some kinda _fight,_ right there! Were you specifically after a big one? What size tackle did y'all get 'er on?



Hey Dave.... She was caught on 30 pound spinning tackle. We were in an area near Jekyll Island that has been producing very, very large reds. We were specifically targeting big reds in deep water. Did we get lucky? YEP!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 1, 2010)

Right place,right time= experience,brother!  Mighty fine fishin'!


----------



## jamrens (May 1, 2010)

Bryannecker said:


> Back in November 2009, Todd Barber and I got this cousin of your fish up here off St. Cat. Island.
> 
> Capt. Jimmy
> 
> P/S: The story of the catch that day is on my website on the blog pages!



What whould possess you to but a SMALL red in RIchies thread i mean dude really?    Why cant you just say hay captn good job..  But since you did here here is the biggest one i have caught..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WHIt


----------



## speechless33759 (May 2, 2010)

That would be so fun to catch one on a kayak...it'll probably take you to the Bermuda Triangle before it's all over with. HUGE FISH! Capt, are those bull reds mainly caught offshore? Can you catch them in ICW's?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

We mainly catch them in the sounds and rivers. We do catch them offshore in the cold months, but we actually target them in sounds, rivers and on the breakers.

Yeah, that would be fun in a Kayak! You would have to anchor somehow, then it would be on.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 2, 2010)

Here is the world record redfish.... 94 Pounds!!! Can you imagine!!??

Makes me wonder if there are any more out there even close to this size.  Pretty rare to see them much over 45 pounds anymore in GA, anyhow...

The outer banks of NC are known for big reds as well... This one came from there in 1984. The fish was 57 inches long, but an astounding 38 inches in girth!

Wow..... Absolutely, WOW!


----------



## sea trout (May 2, 2010)

they're in there


----------

